# New UK member!



## dajackel12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey,

Been looking around the forum for a few days and it looks great! decided to join up today and look forward to talking to to you all!

thanks


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Well finally someone who wants to talk to me!!  Welcome to the board mate :thumb:


----------



## Mylo (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi mate, I'm new here also. Have been reading for a while but thought it was time to get stuck in.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

welcome mate


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome along buddy


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Howdy doodle - I am Glassback and I am also the best looking on the forum. No-****.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m 

theres a bug on my screen arghhhh


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Welcome on board both of you.

get reading the stickies in the main areas, and particularly the posting rules in the About UK-M section.

Good Luck

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Can i be your friend?


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM mate


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

good man, welcome


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to ukm


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to UK, YOU SPEAK ENGLISH??? ;-)


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Hello


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey all, im new asweel, live in surrey, looking to slowly build a little muscle and fill out a bit more.

glad everyone seems so friendly.


----------



## dajackel12 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the big welcome guys!


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome matey


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the uk


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

wellcome hope you all enjoy our forum


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

hiya mate


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> hey all, im new asweel, live in surrey, looking to slowly build a little muscle and fill out a bit more.
> 
> glad everyone seems so friendly.


hello to you too..

nice pose


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## dajackel12 (Sep 5, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> hey all, im new asweel, live in surrey, looking to slowly build a little muscle and fill out a bit more.
> 
> glad everyone seems so friendly.


Welcome to the forum mate (abit late i know, sorry)


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome mate


----------



## Bigdawg2k11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome guys


----------

